# Where to go from here...



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

A buddy of mine just gave me his bionic, it's been AWHILE since I've touched one, so I'm going to get it up to par for my kid. Problem is I'm not sure where to start. I'm familiar with sbf'ing but I would like a little guidance on what to do from the rom it's on. Thanks in advance.

System Version
5.7.893.xt875.Verizon.en.US
Android Ver 2.3.4 (ah the good ole days)
Baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
Webtop wt-1.3.0-105_dbn-1
kernel 2.6.35.7-g790a33c [email protected] #1
Build number Purity v2.5 IC3


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, good news is that its easily rooted. Or, you can use the ICS SBF, root that, and flash whatever ROM you want from there as I believe the kernel remains unchanged between ICS and JB officially. (not sure on the radio, wasn't looking at that)

I use the official CM builds, 10.1 and they run like a champ on my phone. (wish it would on my tablet..) Safestrap is your best bet as it makes 'partitions' of sorts to install ROMs to and all that. That way it leaves your stock one alone and that you'll have a fallback plan in case of a bad flash. But for ROMs, it depends what you want. If you want some flare, but not a whole lot, CM is a good place to start. AOKP I hear is good, but I can't bring myself to like it much.. as I keep going back to CM myself. I think Liberty is good, but its kinda old nowadays. Not sure about the other Bionic ROMs currently, haven't tried them myself.


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

It's already rooted, what SFB should I use while on this version or does that matter?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

246 I believe is the ICS one which is easily rooted. JB has a root method now, just slightly involved which is the.. 22? SBF I think... Though, flash it and you can't go back to ICS on it. I believe the House of Bionic can root the OTA JB, but not sure off hand because the way I rooted my device was using adb after going to the JB OTA from ICS. Quite a bit involved, but I know what I was doing, so I retained root that way without using any external program and such.


----------

